

Omni’s Plans for 2013 - lispython
http://www.omnigroup.com/blog/entry/omni-plans-for-2013

======
kcase
The most interesting bit for the Hacker News crowd is probably the
OmniPresence sync engine which is designed around open web protocols (so
anyone can host their own cloud) and supports documents from any app, not just
ours. (On Mac, OmniPresence is a separate app; on iOS, it's a library which
will be freely available as open source.)

~~~
lispython
Hi Ken, this is Lu Dongxiang, I'm a journalist at Programmer Magazine in China
(<http://www.programmer.com.cn>). We really hope to interview you and
introduce the story behind the development of Omni products to Chinese
programmers. Do you think this possible?

